# Babb's July Meeting



## bconnery (24/7/12)

Brewers,

The Babb's July meeting will be held this Thursday, July 26, at the Lynndon Bowls Club, 47 Galsworthy St, Holland Park West

Arrive 7:30pm for an 8:00pm start.


This month's minicomp is Class No.8 Belgian Ale. Entries must belong to one of the following classes - 8.1 Belgian Pale Ale, 8.2 Belgian Blond Ale, 8.3 Belgian
Golden Strong Ale, 8.4. Belgian Tripel, 8.5. Belgian Dubbel, 8.6 Belgian Dark Strong Ale, 8.7 Witbier, 8.8 Saison, 8.9 Bire de Garde, 8.10 Flanders Red Ale, 8.11 Flanders Brown Ale/Oud Bruin, 8.12 Berliner Weisse, 8.13 Straight (Unblended) Lambic, 8.14 Gueuze, 8.15 Fruit Lambic.

Visitors are always welcome. Bring along a few of your beers to share and compare.

As always, we look forward to seeing you there!


----------



## bconnery (26/7/12)

bconnery said:


> Brewers,
> 
> The Babb's July meeting will be held this Thursday, July 26, at the Lynndon Bowls Club, 47 Galsworthy St, Holland Park West
> 
> ...


Just a quick bump for tonight's meeting. I can't make it so someone had better go and enter some sours!


----------



## angus_grant (26/7/12)

I'm going to put in a beer in the comp tonight but don't know how many bottles to bring. I've emailed the club but no response yet.

Any info?


----------



## NickB (26/7/12)

One bottle per entry - you can enter one for points/prizes and another for feedback only. Can't be the same substyle (ie. you can't enter two Belgian Dark Strong Ales).

Cheers


----------



## tallie (26/7/12)

NickB said:


> One bottle per entry - you can enter one for points/prizes and another for feedback only. Can't be the same substyle (ie. you can't enter two Belgian Dark Strong Ales).



Just to further clarify, that's one large bottle of about 750ml (bring two if you bottle in stubbies), and the points/prizes are only for financial members. Visitors are more than welcome to enter for feedback.

Cheers,
tallie


----------



## NickB (26/7/12)

Yeah, wot he said! 

Want me to bring the RIS recipe for you Kris?


----------



## tallie (26/7/12)

NickB said:


> Yeah, wot he said!
> 
> Want me to bring the RIS recipe for you Kris?



Yep, that'd be great (glad you remembered!)


----------



## Bribie G (26/7/12)

Seeing as this thread is up, just offering my resignation from BABBs - moving to NSW in a month or so and taking with me many happy memories of comps, meetings, system wars, sessions at the International, Archive. 

Shit I'm going to cry ( well later after a few pints ) - gunna be a chunk ripped out of my life, but my destiny I guess. 

All the best guys and I'm sure we will keep in contact via this forum and trips etc. 

Cheers
Bribie G

(Taree G maybe??????)


----------



## edschache (26/7/12)

Bribie G said:


> Seeing as this thread is up, just offering my resignation from BABBs - moving to NSW in a month or so and taking with me many happy memories of comps, meetings, system wars, sessions at the International, Archive.
> 
> Shit I'm going to cry ( well later after a few pints ) - gunna be a chunk ripped out of my life, but my destiny I guess.
> 
> ...



You will be missed mate. If nothing else you can leave knowing that you showed me how to do BIAB. Thanks for everything.  

Will have to drop in next time I'm on the road down that way and have a beer.

Cheers,

Ed


----------



## Florian (26/7/12)

So are you still dropping in tonight, Bribie? Haven't heard the story yet...


----------



## Rowy (26/7/12)

Bribie,
Your advice has been nearly as good as your Indian at the case swap.

Cheers mate :icon_cheers:


----------



## Bribie G (26/7/12)

Florian said:


> So are you still dropping in tonight, Bribie? Haven't heard the story yet...



No, not a member so not eligible to attend, but will be judging at the comp on Sunday, see you there?

cheers


----------



## edschache (26/7/12)

Bribie G said:


> No, not a member so not eligible to attend, but will be judging at the comp on Sunday, see you there?
> 
> cheers



Agm is next month isn't it? Tonight is belgian and strong ales 

Get your skates on

Ed


----------



## NickB (26/7/12)

You can come as a visitor Michael!


----------



## tallie (26/7/12)

NickB said:


> You can come as a visitor Michael!



Yep; we're hardly going to turn you away one month after your resignation, especially as you're helping us out on Sunday!

Cheers,
tallie


----------



## Bribie G (26/7/12)

A few pints of American Wheat says noooo :lol: 

Looking forward to Sunday and yep why not, come as visitor to the August as I'm still in the Tunnel Rat Governed state for a month or so yet


B)


----------



## Florian (26/7/12)

That tunnel you speak of combined with Clem7 now lets me drive more underground then overground when going to BABBs. Less chance of RBTs down there than going through the city, valley and Sandgate Road I reckon. 

Will be there on Sunday, Bribie, see you then.


----------



## RdeVjun (26/7/12)

That's a shame you aren't coming this month Bribie.  
OTOH you've scored most of the silverware so time to clean out the trophy cabinet another poor unsuspecting club.


----------



## winkle (26/7/12)

Florian said:


> That tunnel you speak of combined with Clem7 now lets me drive more underground then overground when going to BABBs. Less chance of RBTs down there than going through the city, valley and Sandgate Road I reckon.
> 
> Will be there on Sunday, Bribie, see you then.


I can see the Government advertising now, "Going out drinking? Then use the tunnels." People might even start using the Clem7  , and pissed people usually speed = profit at last!! QLD saved from bankruptcy. Hurrah!

I'm a no show tonight as well, but will be there on Sunday (at a time when I usually go to bed <_< )


----------



## GuyQLD (26/7/12)

Top night fellas, I'll definitely be coming again.


----------



## Florian (26/7/12)

mmhhh... looks like I've missed the meeting, thought I'd still make it to Archive at least but that looks unlikely now, too. Bugger!


----------



## Rowy (26/7/12)

Florian said:


> mmhhh... looks like I've missed the meeting, thought I'd still make it to Archive at least but that looks unlikely now, too. Bugger!




See you tomorrow night Florian!


----------



## Florian (26/7/12)

Yep, I'll be there!


----------



## RdeVjun (27/7/12)

Chaps, any particular time this evening? I'll be knocking off around 6 and bussing over, however there's a chance of bailing early.


----------

